# Best pasta dish?



## Bam!! (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi all!

I'm just curious to know what classic pasta dish you love to make and gets rave reviews!

For me I enjoy the classic Carbonara....with fresh Italian parsley...egg....cream....parmagiana reggiana.....with a roasted pork tenderloin pan seared...then I dry rub it with Sweet Paprika...all spice....roesemary...thyme...basil.....garlic powder.....and onion powder....

Served with a french baguette.....

and red wine ofcourse!


----------



## Yakuta (Oct 27, 2004)

I love to make penne pasta with a variety of veggies (zucchini, yellow squash, broccoli, baby carrots etc) and also add grill chicken or shrimp (seasoned with thyme, rosemary, lots of cracked black pepper) to it. 

I love creamy sauces.  I make a pesto with walnuts (in place of pinenuts) and then add a little bit of cream to it.  

Stir fry the veggies and pasta in this sauce and serve with crusty sour dough bread, some butter and a simple green salad.


----------



## merstarr (Oct 27, 2004)

Not necessarily a "classic," but one of my favorites is penne with roasted vegetables, such as red and yellow peppers, red onion, carrot strips, fennel, garlic, etc. tossed with a garlic infused, reduced chicken broth, served with Parmigiano Reggiano. Amazingly delicious.


----------



## ironchef (Oct 28, 2004)

Risotto with Pancetta, Mixed Wild Mushrooms (Porcini, Shiitake, Morrell, & Chantrelle), Fresh Grated Pecorino Romano Cheese, and White Truffle Oil


----------



## mudbug (Oct 28, 2004)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Risotto with Pancetta, Mixed Wild Mushrooms (Porcini, Shiitake, Morrell, & Chantrelle), Fresh Grated Pecorino Romano Cheese, and White Truffle Oil



Did you ever give us this recipe or just offer to?  Please provide, or direct me to where you already posted it.  Could I live without the truffle oil? If not, where do I get it?


----------



## ironchef (Oct 28, 2004)

no I never posted this particular recipe. I can though later on when I have more time.

Regarding the truffle oil, you can live without it but it lends a unique and interesting flavor to the dish. You can purchase it at most gourmet food stores.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 28, 2004)

thanks.  please post when you get the time.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 28, 2004)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Risotto with Pancetta, Mixed Wild Mushrooms (Porcini, Shiitake, Morrell, & Chantrelle), Fresh Grated Pecorino Romano Cheese, and White Truffle Oil



ooh, ironchef, this sounds really good. is it true about having to constantly stir risotto, and adjust the liquids until it is just right? i've never made it at home.

and truffle oil is worth the investment. like adding another layer of perfumey flavor to the dish....


----------



## GB (Oct 28, 2004)

buckytom said:
			
		

> is it true about having to constantly stir risotto, and adjust the liquids until it is just right? i've never made it at home.



I have a great risotto recipe which you make in the oven and only give it one stir. It does not come out creamy like a regular risotto, but it is really delicious.

I do make an artichoke risotto on the stovetop that does need to be stirred constantly. You can take a break here and there, but most of the time you are stirring.


----------



## ironchef (Oct 28, 2004)

nah you don't have to constantly stir. but you do have to stir often. that's how you build up the starchiness to make the risotto thick and creamy. Butter isn't what thickens the risotto. Butter is to add richness and give the risotto a nice sheen.


----------



## Audeo (Oct 28, 2004)

Well, I'd personally like to try BOTH recipes, iron chef and GB, since each hold a strong appeal for me!  Hmmm????

Thanks to you both in advance!!!


----------



## GB (Oct 28, 2004)

Here is the first one...

ARTICHOKE RISOTTO

3 Cloves Garlic peeled and finely chopped or crushed.
4 cups stock.
1 ½ cups uncooked Arborio rice.
1 Cup dry white wine.
10 cherry tomatoes quartered.
1 large jar artichoke hearts drained of all oil.
2 teaspoons chopped fresh mint

Combine garlic and ¼ cup chicken stock in a large skillet and cook over med-low heat until garlic is soft.

Add rice and stir until thoroughly combined.

Raise Heat to Medium and add white wine very slowly stirring all the while. When the wine is completely absorbed into the mixture, add the tomatoes and artichokes and stir until completely combined.

Add the remaining chicken stock gradually, ½ cup at a time. Allow each addition of stock to be absorbed into the rice mixture before adding the next.  Keep stiring.

Optional: Add fresh mint and serve immediately.

Serves 4


----------



## GB (Oct 28, 2004)

And here is the scond one...

Baked Chicken and Leek Risotto 

½ tablespoon oil
½ leek, sliced thin
1 chicken breast, cubed
1 cup short grain rice
1/8 cup white wine
2 ½ cups chicken stock
1/3 cup grated parmesan
1 tablespoon fresh thyme


1.	Preheat oven to 300 and put a casserole dish with lid in oven to warm. Heat oil in saucepan over med heat. Add leeks and cook till soft.

2.	Add chicken and cook, stirring for 2-3 min or until it gets some color. Add rice and stir to coat well. Cook another minute.

3.	Add wine and stock and bring to boil. Pour into casserole dish and cover. Cook in oven for 30 minutes, stirring halfway thru. Remove from oven and stir in parmesan cheese and thyme.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 28, 2004)

Wow, these sound super, geebs.  gotta try them!

Ironchef, ball's in your court now.


----------



## Bam!! (Oct 28, 2004)

....good stuff....I'll give these a go..

Any special treatment for the mushrooms.....I go a little nuts when I am making mushrooms......I make mushroom stock with the stem.....usually hitting the mushrroms with 3 different mushroom stocks during the carmelizing process......I go with garlic....redwine....a beautiful balsamic vinegar.....some thyme....butter......man I love em!


----------



## marmalady (Oct 28, 2004)

This is just to swoon for!  And Bam, it has 'shrooms, too!

WILD MUSHROOM AND GOAT CHEESE RAVIOLI W/FIRE ROASTED ONION COULIS

serves 4 (as an appetizer)

1 pound mixed wild mushrooms	
3T minced shallots		
½  T minced garlic
½ T fresh thyme,chopped		
¼  cup olive oil		
1 oz soft butter
½  tsp. Kosher salt			
½  tsp. black pepper		
¼  cup sherry wine
¼  pound goat cheese			
24 wonton skins		
1 egg lightly beaten

Heat a saute pan over high heat; saute mushrooms in oil for 5 minutes.  Add shallots, garlic, butter; cook 3 minutes; add thyme, salt and pepper; deglaze the pan with sherry.  Remove from heat and cool.  Combine mushrooms and goat cheese until incorporated.  Lay out wonton skins and place 1 tsp. of mixture in the center.  Brush w/eggwash and place another skin on top.
Bring a pot of water to boil, salt, and add ravioli until tender, about 3 minutes. 

Onion Coulis:

2 onions, peeled,root end intact (Vidalia if available)	
1 ½  cups chicken stock
2T demiglace					
½ tsp. each salt and pepper

Heat oven to 450; place onions on direct flame of stove and char well; place on an oiled baking sheet and bake for 45 minutes or til soft.  Remove from oven, and cut off the root; put the onions in a food processor and process til smooth.  Put the mixture in a pot and add the remaining ingredients.  Bring to a simmer and adjust the seasonings.  Put a little coulis on a plate, and place 3 ravioli on top.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 28, 2004)

Bam!! said:
			
		

> ....good stuff....I'll give these a go..
> 
> Any special treatment for the mushrooms.....I go a little nuts when I am making mushrooms......I make mushroom stock with the stem.....usually hitting the mushrroms with 3 different mushroom stocks during the carmelizing process......I go with garlic....redwine....a beautiful balsamic vinegar.....some thyme....butter......man I love em!



bam, i make a dish just like that, with chicken breasts. first, i brown some chicken breasts in olive oil, but not so they're cooked thru. set chicken aside. next, brown some garlic and a small diced onion in the same pan as you browned the chicken. deglaze with red wine, eventually adding about 1/2 to 3/4 of the bottle. the last time i made it i used forestville merlot. i love that wine, and it's dirt cheap. next, i add sliced portabellas and whole rehydrated shiitakes, and several sprigs of fresh thyme. ( i prefer rehydrated shiitakes over fresh ones, more intense flavor). i simmer for a few minutes until the sauce just begins to reduce,  then place the chicken on top of the shrooms and cover, simmer a few minutes more until the chicken is cooked thru.  plate the chicken, surround with the mushrooms, add some butter and  reduce the sauce until it coats a spoon well, and pour sauce over top.

i have to make this again soon. to keep on topic, i think this would go well with polenta or a plain risotto.


----------



## GB (Oct 29, 2004)

Buckytom that sounds great! I bet it would go awesome with couscous too.


----------



## Bam!! (Oct 29, 2004)

...great stuff everyone!   



> ( i prefer rehydrated shiitakes over fresh ones, more intense flavor).



apparently...from what I have understood....the dried one's are from Japan....the best!

The fresh ones are from North America....the difference is in the soil......We just don' t have the right soil.....

Ever hear about this...or am I smoking some good stuff ?


----------



## buckytom (Oct 29, 2004)

i'll check the container of dried shiitakes i bought at costco when i get home. it should say if it was imported, or from pennsylvania maybe. is it true in asian cooking that fresh shiitakes are called just that, and rehydrated shiitakes are called black cap mushrooms, to identify he difference?


----------



## Bam!! (Oct 29, 2004)

marmalady...buckytom.....nice!

Man we would have a blast united as a group!   

I have to say for me...I enjoy cooking for guests......when I am alone with my wife....while I enjoy the food.....but seeing people's eyes light up in awe just makes it all worth it....

I do a lot of restaurants...always searching for the ultimate dish...and how they went about it and how I could do even better if possible....

When I have a dish that just blows me away...the urge of making usually walks by me.....fear of not getting as good as that!


----------



## Audeo (Oct 29, 2004)

Thanks to all of you for your recipes!!!

(Copying...pasting....)


----------



## Ardge (Oct 30, 2004)

Being that I made this dish last night, AND it was a knockout, AND it is a pasta dish, I figured I'd post it here....

OK, now....  FOR THE RECORD.....  I do cook fancier pasta dishes.  I'm totally into Bolognese and wicked pan sauces for my pasta.  I make a Sunday gravy that is second to none.  _(Well, second only to my Mom's.)_  However, this pasta dish is just too darn good NOT to share.  This is my Grandma's recipe.  It is so easy, you won't believe it.  It will vanish in seconds, just like it did last night.

You can cut it in 1/2, but believe me, it goes too quick that way.  Trust me....


*Italian Style Mac n Cheese*


Here's what you'll need.


2 pounds of Rigatoni
2 sticks of unsalted butter
2 pounds (large brick) of Velveeta cheese
2, 28 oz cans of whole peeled tomatoes
6 large cloves of garlic, creamed or passed through a microplaner
4 leaves of basil, stems removed, chiffinade (bundled and sliced very thin)

Cook off the pasta in salted water.  While you're waiting for it to cook, make the cheese sauce.  Cube up the butter and Velveeta.  Place the cubes in a large sauce pot.  _(My 8 quart stock pot is the perfect fit.)  _Stir them over low heat till they start to melt together.  Hand crush the tomatoes into the butter and cheese.  _(I always discard the white, hard stem areas.) _ Pour the tomato juice in as well.  Add the garlic and basil.  Simmer and stir the cheese sauce till your pasta is 95% done.  Turn the heat off the cheese sauce, drain the pasta, then pour the pasta directly into the cheese sauce.  _(This is why you need the 8 quart stock pot.)_  Stir to coat evenly.  Make sure the burner is off.  Every 3 minutes or so, stir the pasta and cheese.  In 15 minutes or so, the cheese sauce will set, giving you the easiest, cheeseest, goodest, can I have 3rds please?, OMG I need this recipe, bestest, quickest pasta dish on Earth.

You can quote me on this.  I wrote the recipe out three times last night.  Now, I'm just gonna direct people to this link.  

RJ


----------



## buckytom (Oct 30, 2004)

ardge, we are gonna be very good friends since you called it "sunday gravy", lol. when ever someone mentions gravy, they always think brown. but not us paisan! we have both red and brown gravies...


----------



## Ardge (Oct 30, 2004)

Being Italian, Sunday Gravy was just a given.  Be it at my Mom's, my Uncle's, or my Grandmother's, Sunday Gravy was just the highlight of the week.  Food, health, laughter, and family.  

Nothing else really matters.

Sunday Gravy.  Good stuff.

RJ


----------



## Lifter (Oct 31, 2004)

Too lazy to retype it, but I posted a recipe for a lasagna with a real twist on "Whats your favourite pasta sauce", where I use pepperoni as a layer (3 times)(at least) that I really like...and don't cook the lasagna noodles (using them dry) that you guys might find interesting, if not, in fact deliscious!...

I've posted my "penne and peppers" recipe elsewhere, and jkath seemed interested, and was going to make it for her hubby; if you can't find it, let me know and I'll re-do it that you can see it on this thread too, but believe its a Sizzlin' authored thread, and still on this parent page...

Lifter


----------



## Juliev (Nov 1, 2004)

Lobster Fettucine Parmesan:

You can use scallops or shrimp too, if you wish.

8 oz uncooked fettucine
2 tbsp butter
1 cup sliced fresh mushrooms
2 tbsp chopped shallots
12 oz uncooked lobster meat, cut into 1/2-inch pieces
2 tbsp flour
1/4 tsp salt
2 tbsp diced pimiento, drained
1/8 tsp white pepper
1 1/2 cups half-n-half
1/3 cup fresh grated parmesan
2 tbsp chopped fresh parsley, if desired

Cook fettucine, drain, and keep warm.

Melt butter in large skillet over med heat; add mushrooms, shallots and lobster.  Cook over med heat about 3 min or until mushrooms are soft and lobster is opaque.  Stir in flour, pimiento, salt and pepper; cook for a minute.  Add half-n-half; cook over med heat until mixture boils and thickens, stirring constantly.  Add cheese; cook a min or until cheese melts, stirring constantly.  Server over fettucine... garnish with fresh parsley.... makes 4 servings.


----------



## jkath (Nov 1, 2004)

Lifter said:
			
		

> I've posted my "penne and peppers" recipe elsewhere, and jkath seemed interested, and was going to make it for her hubby;
> 
> Lifter



Which I did..........and he (the Italian) loved it!


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 3, 2004)

The pasta I make that gets rave reviews is actually so simple to make - 

can of good-quality whole tomatoes (I use an imported one - white can with drwaings of red tomatoes on - starts with am "M") sorry
olive oil
about 3 TBS chopped garlic
a good handful of fresh basil cut chiffonade
kalamata olives, pitted
salt and pepper to taste

Gently heat olive oil then add the chopped garlic.  Let cook for just a few minutes to release the flavor into the oil.  Add the tomatoes that you have squished into pieces with your hands along with the juice from the can.  Salt and pepper to taste.  Let this simmer for about 20-30 minutes - you want the extra juice from the can to become concentrated and not so watery.  When done take off heat and add your basil chiffonade.  Let cool on counter.

When ready to use add the amount you need to a skillet along with a few kalamata olives per person (have angel hair already cooked, drained, and waiting).  Heat on medium until the sauce dries out even more.  Toss in your angel hair and turn in sauce with tongs to coat well.  Place a mound on each plate and scoop remaining sauce evenly over each one.  top with kalamata olives and a good doze of freshly grated Parmesan.  

To make this a complete meal you can top with a piece of grilled chicken, or grilled grouper, or if vegetarian you can grill/sautee some zucchini, fresh whole green beans, yellow squash, or whatever you like and you think will go with it.


----------



## chez suz (Nov 4, 2004)

I don't eat pasta often...but when I do its usually one of the following three dishes:  All made by me....
Meatballs and Spaghetti (we find this to be a comfort dish)
Broccoli Rabe and Sausage
Shrimp Marinara over Angel Hair

OOP's..I lied I made a pan of Lasagna the other wk...Yum


----------



## honeybee (Nov 9, 2004)

*Hit me with your best pasta dish!*

I like spaghetti. Nothing special in my recipe - pasta, mushrooms, onions, ground beef, can of tomato sauce and some seasonings ie. garlic, oregano, pepper.

I used to make lasagna on an almost monthly basis years ago. It's a good make ahead meal. Assemble it ahead of time and bake it before dinner.  Sometimes I would freeze a batch but it's necessary to cover it well before freezing lest the noodles dry out.

I used to buy a lot of "boxed" macaroni and cheese. I prefer mac and cheese from scratch but my family isn't too enthusiastic about from scratch mac and cheese so I make it maybe once a year, if that.

Occasionally I make baked ziti. Just the usual with nothing spectacular in it but it's good 'though the recipe I use makes an awful lot considering we're a three-person-household now.

My husband likes "beefaroni" as he calls it. That's macaroni elbows with tomato sauce and ground beef. I usually make that when we need something made ahead.

Sometimes I make - usually in the summer when I want to make dinner ahead of time - a salad of macaroni elbows, tuna, boiled eggs, peas, a little bit of chopped onion, and mayonnaise. I thin the mayonnaise with a little bit of milk. I mix all ingredients together and sometimes I put them all on a bed of lettuce. Chill for several hours.


----------



## Ardge (Oct 3, 2005)

Ardge said:
			
		

> Being that I made this dish last night, AND it was a knockout, AND it is a pasta dish, I figured I'd post it here....
> 
> OK, now.... FOR THE RECORD..... I do cook fancier pasta dishes. I'm totally into Bolognese and wicked pan sauces for my pasta. I make a Sunday gravy that is second to none. _(Well, second only to my Mom's.)_ However, this pasta dish is just too darn good NOT to share. This is my Grandma's recipe. It is so easy, you won't believe it. It will vanish in seconds, just like it did last night.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Alex, here is the recipe I gave you last night in AIM.  I think I am gonna make it today.  Then again, I am hungry and ANYTHING sounds good right now.

RJ


----------



## gwkr36a (Oct 3, 2005)

I like adding a couple of cans of drained Italian tuna in olive oil to a simple tomato sauce
(marinara) to any pasta I am in the mood for. Sometimes add mushrooms, also.


----------



## jkath (Oct 3, 2005)

Ardge, thanks so much for reviving this thread!!! YUMMMMMY!

Here's mine:
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2795&highlight=favorite+fettucine


----------



## Ardge (Oct 3, 2005)

Mmmmmm....   Pasta is so awesome.  I think I might get a pasta tattoo.

)

RJ


----------



## jkath (Oct 3, 2005)

...or at least you could get a tattooed pasta bowl 











I'm with you, though, Ardge - pasta is my comfort food of choice!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Oct 3, 2005)

This is a really good side dish and its a great way to use up some of the extra veggies you have in your fridge.

Cook up some elbow macaroni or any other pasta salad type noodle......look on the box and it'll tell you how much to cook for the number of people you want to serve.  I like my pasta noodles to have a little bite left.......I don't recommend cooking till their really squishy.  Drain and rinse in cold water draining off all the excess water.  Put in a big bowl and toss in some fresh veggies cut up into small pieces.  I like carrots (julianed), green/red/yellow bell peppers, cucumbers and red onions.  Then I toss in some crumbled fried bacon.  Then I add some ranch dressing from the bottle....keep adding till you get the creaminess consistency you desire.  Right before I serve it I toss in some fresh chopped tomatoes and the greens from a scallion.


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 3, 2005)

with putanesca sauce (tomato, spicey olives, capers, anchovies, basil) 

with shellfish arrabita (crushed tomato, red pepper, garlic, rosemary, safron, orange zest, wine, shrimp, clams, mussles, scallops, calamari, etc. )


----------



## Ardge (Oct 3, 2005)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> with putanesca sauce (tomato, spicey olives, capers, anchovies, basil)
> 
> with shellfish arrabita (crushed tomato, red pepper, garlic, rosemary, safron, orange zest, wine, shrimp, clams, mussles, scallops, calamari, etc. )


 
I've had good and bad putanesca sauce.  Some were just too hot and some were just too something or other....   just not good.   

When dining at an Italian place, I always try to order something with clams.  Cream or tomato, seafood is the way for me.  

Shellfish Arrabita....   Mmmmmmmmm.....    

RJ


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 3, 2005)

I have to do a Pasta Bar "action station" out in the dining room where I work.  I usually put out about 15 or more different ingredients; shrimp, chicken, meatballs, calamari, scallops, broccoli/cauliflower, zucchini/yellow squash, onions and peppers, tomatoes, diced ham, peas, and I just started to put out some Kalamata olives.  For sauces, my boss gives me Alfredo, Marinara, and a seafood sauce of some kind.  I always bring out pesto.  My boss always wondered about that, until he found out how popular it's becoming with the membership.  I've also convinced many folks that the best sauce is a mix of alfredo and pesto (and yes, it's GOOD!).  I have many folks come back up to me and tell me that the dish I sauteed up for them was the best they'd ever had.


----------



## Jikoni (Jan 6, 2006)

*Aubergine sauce*

Cut the aubergine into slices and spinkle salt all over the slices, leave for at least 20 mins, then pat with kitchen towel, I try to keep it the aubergine dry by squeezing out the water in it. Put aside. Heat pan with Evoo. add aubergines, brown them without burning, then add tinned tomatoes and lots of garlic, and more Evoo. cook further until the water from the tinned tomato is reduced, and voila. Serve on fusili or rigatoni with freshly grated parmesan


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 6, 2006)

two:   Pasta Putanesca (pancetta, anchovie, capers, olives, tomatoes, basil, hot pepper)  and  Oysters Sassafrass: tomatoes, basil, oysters with their liquid, salt and pepper, hot sauce of choice to taste, shaved parmesian cheese.


----------



## Corinne (Jan 6, 2006)

This is my best. Never fails to impress. Not for dieters! You will realize that as soon as you look at the first ingredient. 

Chicken Asiago


1	quart heavy cream 
1	tablespoon chicken base 
1/2	pound Asiago Cheese, grated or shredded
1	tablespoon cornstarch 
1	tablespoon water 
1	pound bow tie pasta 
6	slices bacon, diced
1	tablespoon olive oil 
1/2	onion diced
1	teaspoon garlic, minced
2	green onions, chopped
4	ounces sliced mushrooms 
1	pound boneless, skinless chicken breast, cut in 1" pieces
	chopped tomatoes 
	Parmesan cheese 

Instructions: Add the heavy cream to a large pot with the chicken base and bring to a boil. Add the Asiago cheese & stir until melted. Dissolve cornstarch in water. Add to sauce & keep stirring. As soon as the sauce thickens, remove from heat. Sauce may be made up to 48 hours in advance.

Boil pasta according to package directions to al dente. Drain.

While pasta is cooking, heat a large skillet & add bacon. Cook until bacon is crisp. Drain on paper towels. 

Remove bacon fat from pan & add olive oil. Add chicken to pan & saute quickly until brown. Add onion, garlic, scallions, & mushrooms to the pan & saute 4-5 minutes until onions are soft and transparent. 

Add sauce to the pan & heat thru. 

Toss with the cooked pasta & bacon bits.

Garnish with chopped tomatoes & Parmesan cheese if desired. Serve immediately.


----------



## jkath (Jan 6, 2006)

Heaven on a plate, Corinne!!!


----------

